# Jarrodsp71's Bermuda Experience



## jarrodsp71 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello all,

We bought new construction in late summer 2018. We moved from city to suburb life in NC. Not knowing much about Bermuda life I bought a Cub Cadet XT1 46" well before I did much research about Bermuda lawn. I thought a mower was a mower and didn't think anyone other than golf courses used reel mowers. Shaking my head now. After intensive research over the last year and a half I don't think I would have had much success with reel mower anyways. We are converting all city possessions to suburb life. We don't have a truck yet, just two cars. My lawn is extremely bumpy because the contractor decided not to pay anyone to try somewhat to get my lawn flat/level. I need to fill some divots, seams from the sod, etc., but I haven't had the chance. I'm doing as best as I can as of now. I think it's going as well as it could with my experience but I will appreciate any suggestions as we/I go. Thank you all in advance.

-I put down Barricade DG PE late February and it helped a lot compared to last year when I didn't do a spring PE treatment. So far, it has kept a lot of the wild junk away that I dealt with all year in 2019. Fingers crossed.
-I scalped pretty low with my Cub Cadet in mid March when green haze appeared all over.
-I put down PGF Complete fret first week of April to my approximate 7,800 square feet.
-I sprayed Bayer All Season weed killer with PE last week. It is killing as we speak. We will see how I like it after the 3 weeks the bottle recommends to kill them.

Here is the side of the house that gets only a couple hours of direct sun. I'm going to do some landscaping because I can't get it to thicken up here.


Here is a shot of my lovely drainage hole that I have no idea how that helps.


The black spots here are from spraying my chairs. Hopefully I didn't harm anything as it should come off with the next couple of mows.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

your home is lovely


----------



## jarrodsp71 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## jarrodsp71 (Oct 4, 2018)

Here's from my leveling done over the weekend. Applied PGF Complete right after as well. Will be applying humichar within the week per weather so it doesn't get washed away.

f


----------

